# Crate Set Ups in SUVs - What do you do?



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm looking to get some ideas for setting up 2 crates in an SUV. Currently, I use 2 XL plastic crates in the back of my 4Runner. One is lengthwise behind the front seats (so the door faces towards the rear passenger door, although there is room to open the door so my one boy can either exit through the side door or the hatchback). The other crate is positioned so the door faces the hatchback. While this set up works ok, I am paranoid that in the event of an accident or some other wierd event that I can't open the hatchback I wouldn't be able to get my one girl out of her crate.

So does anyone have a different set up that allows for 2 exit routes so to speak? I've been thinking about whether 2 double door wire crates might work positioned vertically behind the front seats or????










Ideas? Pictures of your set up?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I have a custom made crate in my Suburban...









But before this, I had 2 500 Vari Kennels, I just built a table to put one on so that they would fit properly side by side...


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: GSDBESTK9I have a custom made crate in my Suburban...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you don't mind, what was the cost on the double crate setup, and what company made it?

Thank you, it's very nice


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

http://www.wt-metall.com/

It was close to $800, I got a deal cause a few of us ordered them together, so I think the guy gave us 10% off.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh *drool* those crates are awesome and they look to be a good size in height as well.


----------

